# Trunk wont open



## MaryEBS (Feb 8, 2021)

I bought a 2012 nissan sentra a few months ago. Friday, the key fob stopped working, even with a new battery. Then today I noticed that the pull latch by the drivers side door wont unlatch the trunk. I pull and it does nothing. There is no keyhole(wtf car doesnt have entry to the trunk via the key??) 

How can I get into my damn trunk?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're saying the FOB stopped working? Does that mean the FOB cannot unlock the doors or start the engine?

The trunk pull lever may have a broken cable or the trunk lid latch may be broken. To open the trunk, someone will have enter the trunk from inside the car to release the latch manually.


----------



## MaryEBS (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah, the FOB will not lock, unlock or open the trunk. It never had remote start. And the level on the floorboard doesnt do anything when you pull it. 

I honestly cannot wrap my head around a car not having a keyhole to open the trunk via the car key. It's so stupid.


----------



## MaryEBS (Feb 8, 2021)

And I've replaced the FOB battery twice.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Tilt the rear seats down and you should be able to pop the trunk with the emergency release on the trunk lid. If that doesn't work then it's your latch that's bad or jammed, not the cable or fob.


----------

